# Heartworm, and yeast...



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

So, I was doing some thinking today... generally I think about how good Tobi's yeast is doing, and how it's starting to get better... as some of you know we went and got a new grill today, and we were across the street from his vet, which reminded me he was about due for some heartworm, well a bit overdue by about 2 months:third:

It got me thinking, he's been having flare ups of yeasty times all spring/summer... he is only on heart worm during that time, during the late fall/winter/early spring he's not on it, as there is no need for it. It got me thinking again that his first outbreak of being a yeasty boy was... wait for it... about 10 days after his first treatment of the year!!! Color me shocked. I can't believe i didn't put these two things together sooner, he's been on heart worm since was just a baby when the vet deemed him old enough, just in the summer, and then we have bouts of yeast, and itchiness, during the winter, he's all good... :boink:

For all those that are battling with yeast, what are you using for HW prevention, and how often are you administering? I know Sonyabullydog has a yeasty bully, and I know Robin does too... maybe these two things are intertwined with them... I'm well aware of the risks of not giving heartworm prevention especially down here, but I also know that there are amazing natural treatments for them too (thanks to Liz :thumb and I believe that if this is the problem with my kid, i'd rather take the chance... We have little standing water around here, the only mosquito's we see are at the river, and were always moving, and he's always in and out of the water... 

What do you guys think? op2:

Here is the "WHITE" boy after 2 months of no heartworm... before, his back was rusty colored because of yeast growing on his back, and also on his groin, and neck which is nearly completely cleared. no diet changes either.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

That is a pretty glow in the dark white. Wow, not a tinge of yeasty red. I am glad you are finding some links to the issue. I hesitate to mention things like that because I am told I am extremist and such things do 'no harm". His coat looks good.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Liz said:


> That is a pretty glow in the dark white. Wow, not a tinge of yeasty red. I am glad you are finding some links to the issue. I hesitate to mention things like that because I am told I am extremist and such things do 'no harm". His coat looks good.


Thank you liz! 
We did get him a petco Cobalt 60 glow in the dark radioactive bowl! ound:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Aw, David you make me laugh out loud! For what it's worth I don't do heart worm here, there is no need for it. But the yeast is definitely an issue at times, mostly with my boy dog Leo and his ears, Cayenne's issue's aren't yeast related as her feet were tested for yeast but there is bacteria there. 

Hopefully her issues with the help of our Holistic vet be a thing of the past soonly!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Aw, David you make me laugh out loud! For what it's worth I don't do heart worm here, there is no need for it. But the yeast is definitely an issue at times, mostly with my boy dog Leo and his ears, Cayenne's issue's aren't yeast related as her feet were tested for yeast but there is bacteria there.
> 
> Hopefully her issues with the help of our Holistic vet be a thing of the past soonly!


You know... i should have known you didn't use HW up there... :smow:

We haven't had any ear yeast for quite some time, well since the very beginning of the year, and that was mostly an ear infection... they stay pretty clean, mostly his nasty doritofeet... I hope that your holistic vet helps, i'm quite envious of the Hippie NW!


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, he has has really matured! I think you need to post more pics (unless I have missed some threads!)

I am very interested to see what you find in terms of heartworm preventative and yeast. I have some mixed thoughts on this though. First, if you see more yeast in summer, less in winter, it could be due to temperature/ environment changes and not necessarily due to heartworm medication. You could probably conduct a quick experiment by skipping a few doses of HW meds (I hear they are effective for much longer than 1 month) in the summer or giving some HW meds in winter?

I am probably the wrong person to talk to you about this, as Sonya has heartworms when we got her, but I do have to tell you that they are not fun at all... She couldn't exercise, her overall health was very bad, and we were living in constant fear that a single heart worm would get lodged in an artery and she would collapse and die at any moment.

Also, here in the south, it's guaranteed that every dog will have HW if not on some preventative.. I don't know if NC is south enough for this to be the same. For me, I just want to do everything in my power to avoid HW again. I don't think she would be able to survive them. I am probably much more cautious than necessary though. 

I look forward to hearing how it goes! Sonya is on trifexis now, BTW.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

SonyaBullyDog said:


> Wow, he has has really matured! I think you need to post more pics (unless I have missed some threads!)
> 
> I am very interested to see what you find in terms of heartworm preventative and yeast. I have some mixed thoughts on this though. First, if you see more yeast in summer, less in winter, it could be due to temperature/ environment changes and not necessarily due to heartworm medication. You could probably conduct a quick experiment by skipping a few doses of HW meds (I hear they are effective for much longer than 1 month) in the summer or giving some HW meds in winter?
> 
> ...


He's 2 now, he's quite mature! I'll get some pics tomorrow, were going hiking!

I remember when you got Sonya, and how you battled the heart worms, poor baby, I remember how you had to keep her crated for a month as well, I'm really glad she was okay after everything, you're a great mommy! It scares me because a LOT of propaganda says that dogs are guaranteed to get HW down here, but i have a hard time believing billion dollar pharma corporations as well. During the winter, he doesn't get any, and he gets MUCH better since it's fairly cold here <50 from about oct-march, he clears up almost completely, even his nasty nails. Then the first dose this year he turned orange with yeast. We've skipped a month so far now, he's doing well, a bit itchy... but, the yeast seems to be receding rapidly, whether is the same too.

Thank you for your input and reminding me that it can happen... It was when or right after you rescued Sonya that she either had them, or contracted them just before you rescued her?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SonyaBullyDog said:


> Wow, he has has really matured! I think you need to post more pics (unless I have missed some threads!)
> 
> I am very interested to see what you find in terms of heartworm preventative and yeast. I have some mixed thoughts on this though. First, if you see more yeast in summer, less in winter, it could be due to temperature/ environment changes and not necessarily due to heartworm medication. You could probably conduct a quick experiment by skipping a few doses of HW meds (I hear they are effective for much longer than 1 month) in the summer or giving some HW meds in winter?
> 
> ...


Just gotta throw this out there.....

I TOTALLY understand your personal need for HW meds....however this is a little...well over board in thinking, IME.

We had 2 Lhasa Apsos and a Basset Hound(along with our cat, and 1 of the Lhasas who is still alive at 16) who lived all over with us(from '97 to '10) mostly in the south(all over, and hardly ever for just the "winter".) Who never tested + for HW and were never on meds (we were NEVER asked about them and I, as a kid, never really looked into them since sooo many vets didnt bring them up).....so while HW+ is HIGHLY possible in the south due to the temps saying that it is guaranteed is a little...out there.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm interested in what you decided on this because Rocky is 

1) white like Tobi
2) lives in the same state
3) has been battling the same problems. He has battled the yeasty red feet, red ears, and right now has a big itchy bald sores on his back that I cannot get healed. Just when I get it all better, he goes and scratches it raw again. I did take him in for the paws and he was put on the yeasty paw wipes and medication which helped at the time but it comes back. 

He will get better, and then it comes back. I do know that it goes away completely in the winter. What kind of heartworm preventative were you giving Tobi? Rocky only gets interceptor. Do you think it was the specific medication or just the chemicals in particular? 

Brisco's breeder just sent me an email reminding me that he doesn't need any heartworm prevention and that none of her dogs have every taken it. Just test him every fall. Luckily he is only 8 weeks old so I have time to decide on him. We do have a lot more mosquito's here in Raleigh then where you are, but my dogs rarely step foot outside (it's not air conditioned outdoors!).


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

You guys are probably right and I am just too scared now! I have a friend who is a vet (newly graduated so she doesn't practice yet) and is against over-vaccinating, feeds raw, etc. I'll ask her about her thoughts on HW and Florida. I think there is definitely many things I can improve with Sonya, in terms of moving to more natural living, that I am just too scared to abandon. Hopefully my fears aren't hurting her too badly!

She was HW + when we got her. At first, they thought she had a small load, but it turned out it was quite heavy. She still coughs sometimes after exercise even if she has tested HW- twice this year (Whoohoo!).


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

chowder said:


> I'm interested in what you decided on this because Rocky is
> 
> 1) white like Tobi
> 2) lives in the same state
> ...


Yes! and we only live what 4 hours away? Tobi's always been on something in which the main ingredient is Ivermectin, for HW. The vet called this morning, and confirmed my thoughts that he has seen ivermectin contributed to a dogs "allergies" or System imbalance, which is what i called it on the phone message i left him. Were like you, in the humid sticky wretched summers here he doesn't like it outside unless were in the car heading to the river which... doesn't have many mosquitos either. I can't imagine the battle you're doing with yourself with your new little one...




SonyaBullyDog said:


> You guys are probably right and I am just too scared now! I have a friend who is a vet (newly graduated so she doesn't practice yet) and is against over-vaccinating, feeds raw, etc. I'll ask her about her thoughts on HW and Florida. I think there is definitely many things I can improve with Sonya, in terms of moving to more natural living, that I am just too scared to abandon. Hopefully my fears aren't hurting her too badly!
> 
> She was HW + when we got her. At first, they thought she had a small load, but it turned out it was quite heavy. She still coughs sometimes after exercise even if she has tested HW- twice this year (Whoohoo!).


I was almost sure she was positive when you got her, she was sheltered for a while right? I'm only asking because what i've researched is the highest incidence of infection are from dogs that are living predominantly outside, rescues, or currently in shelters. Hearing from your friend would be awesome! I can completely understand what you mean about having a hard time changing things, change doesn't come easy especially when there is so much conflicting information about something to scary.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I was almost sure she was positive when you got her, she was sheltered for a while right? I'm only asking because what i've researched is the highest incidence of infection are from dogs that are living predominantly outside, rescues, or currently in shelters. Hearing from your friend would be awesome! I can completely understand what you mean about having a hard time changing things, change doesn't come easy especially when there is so much conflicting information about something to scary.


She was at a shelter for a month. I don't know if she was housed indoors or outdoors, but she was a stray, so she must have been roaming around for a few days at least. We have an insane amount of mosquitoes here. If I put my arm out in my backyard, there's like 20 mosquitoes that will land on you within a few secs...

I was searching for Liz's holistic methods of HW prevention, but I can't seem to find a thread.. Is it out there somewhere?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is a linkNatural Heartworm prevention?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I also have an article from the Whole Dog Journal on my website under the heartworm page. I threw it on there for someone else because I am impaired with linking things here.  you are welcome to check it out. I will be adding more information that I have this week. Busy taking pictures of everyone today.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a yeast prone dog, and he has always and will always be on monthly HW preventative. We use Interceptor. His yeast/allergy issues are also worse in the fall/spring/summer….since that is when environmental allergies are at their worst. I see a holistic vet for his yeast and allergy issues, we first saw her in December 2011, and he has been yeast free since and is doing really well, even while taking his monthly HW preventative, lol. Also, I asked my holistic vet about her thoughts on HW preventative, since I first saw her shortly after joining this forum, switching to raw, and discontinuing topical flea/tick preventative as well as vaccinations. The holistic vet I see is pro-raw, anti-vaccine, anti-topicals…..but says she would never tell a client not to use HW preventative. And just last year she started telling clients to use it every 30 days as opposed to her previous recommendation of every 45 days. There is something going on with mosquitos down south which is causing the lifespan of the HW to shorten, and she feels like this strain of mosquitos will soon makes its way up the river and be in my area. And even without that to worry about, I still live in an area with an extremely high occurrence of HW. And I asked my vet about her thoughts on natural HW preventative, and she said it doesn’t exist. People promote/advertise products, but none of them have been legitimately proven to be effective. FWIW, I don’t even know that she sells Interceptor or HG out of her office (the only preventatives she recommends), so I don’t think she is trying to push product. Besides, I spend enough money on the supplements she sells me that are keeping Tux’s yeast at bay, so the cost of HW preventative is nothing compared to that, lol. 

I will say I think the most effective thing I do that helps Tux, and that the vet recommended, is bathing him once a week and rinsing him well with plain old water a couple times a week. Keeps the allergens out of his coat.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

shellbell said:


> I have a yeast prone dog, and he has always and will always be on monthly HW preventative. We use Interceptor. His yeast/allergy issues are also worse in the fall/spring/summer….since that is when environmental allergies are at their worst. I see a holistic vet for his yeast and allergy issues, we first saw her in December 2011, and he has been yeast free since and is doing really well, even while taking his monthly HW preventative, lol. Also, I asked my holistic vet about her thoughts on HW preventative, since I first saw her shortly after joining this forum, switching to raw, and discontinuing topical flea/tick preventative as well as vaccinations. The holistic vet I see is pro-raw, anti-vaccine, anti-topicals…..but says she would never tell a client not to use HW preventative. And just last year she started telling clients to use it every 30 days as opposed to her previous recommendation of every 45 days. There is something going on with mosquitos down south which is causing the lifespan of the HW to shorten, and she feels like this strain of mosquitos will soon makes its way up the river and be in my area. And even without that to worry about, I still live in an area with an extremely high occurrence of HW. And I asked my vet about her thoughts on natural HW preventative, and she said it doesn’t exist. People promote/advertise products, but none of them have been legitimately proven to be effective. FWIW, I don’t even know that she sells Interceptor or HG out of her office (the only preventatives she recommends), so I don’t think she is trying to push product. Besides, I spend enough money on the supplements she sells me that are keeping Tux’s yeast at bay, so the cost of HW preventative is nothing compared to that, lol.
> 
> I will say I think the most effective thing I do that helps Tux, and that the vet recommended, is bathing him once a week and rinsing him well with plain old water a couple times a week. Keeps the allergens out of his coat.


Ty so much, this is helpful! :thumb:

we do rinse him thoroughly... well he rinses himself rather... at the river every couple days, so i suppose that counts? it's really clean water! i drink it anyways lol


----------

